
One-Click iPhone App Cracker Released to the Public - azharcs
http://torrentfreak.com/one-click-iphone-app-cracker-released-to-the-public-090201/
======
sam_in_nyc
I don't own an iPhone or know much about them, so please forgive my ignorance
on the topic.

What exactly does it mean to "crack" an iPhone App? Once cracked, you can
simply send the App as a file to others, who can then install it? Or do they
need this program to be able to install the cracked app?

And can you install anything you want (including this cracker) on an iPhone?
Or can you only install things via the App store?

On a lighter note... what other UI, besides one click, could they possibly
have made for a program whose only function is "crack this"?

